# Christmas for mail carrier, garbage guys, etc.?



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Every year I give my carrier either $20 or a bottle of booze for Christmas. I give the garbage guys $45 for the three man crew, a little extra for the barber, and a little extra to the Waffle House (which I frequent) girls. How many others do the same?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

You spread cheer at Waffle House too? I've made it a tradition for at least the last 15 years to have Christmas eve dinner at the Yellow & Black, usually after Christmas Eve Church service. This goes back to my lowly lonely single days. No matter what time and what day you can always find a friend at WH! The lucky waitress for the night get an extra $20 on top of the regular tip. 

I make a batch of beef jerky and my wife bakes sausage balls for the mailman and the UPS driver. I send cards to the businesses I regularly trade with: barber, Dr., dentist, church, etc.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I do all but the barber and Waffle House - sub mani/pedi techs.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Iwish my yard clients gave me a little extra.......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wish I could come up with something new for mailman. By law, I think, cash is out.Been giving him a nice handmade pen for a few years...but I think he must be sick of them by now..LOL

Any suggestions welcome...


Re: 'Yardmen"...my usual 3 man crew seems to swell to about 5 or 6 on that last cut right before Christmas...LOL... 'Dinero' works just fine for them....

Don't forget those garbagemen either...probably the MOST important ....


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Screw our garbage guys. They are TDS and they will only pick up whats in the big can the city provides us. If we have anything extra we have to take it to the landfill and pay even more.....That company is like the mafia............


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My trash guys get a steady stream of gifts all year. Every other week I leave a pair of gloves for each of them on the trash can. They treat me right!
We have a mail lady. My wife takes care of her.
I do my own yard, so I'm going to get myself something real nice for Christmas!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't have trash service,have a PO Box, mow my own yard. But I do send money to the vol. fire dept.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I gift 3 of the 4 butchers at our local Kroger (1 doesn't know his business) and my favorite checker who can ring up a cart of groceries in under a minute. The butchers always set aside special "treats" for my doggies.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I really need to gift my trash guys. They're awesome. They clean everything up. Even spilled stuff. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Very important to tip the garbage men very well. They can make "things" go away.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been in my house for 6 years and I tipped the mail lady the first 2 years there. I am a generous tipper too. She was rude when I first moved in and the tips didn't help so I stopped. I also tipped the garbage guys the first 2 years. Every Wednesday when I get home from work I have to stop and pick my trashcan up that is laying on its side in the middle of my driveway. I mow my own yard.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Wish I could come up with something new for mailman. By law, I think, cash is out..."QUOTE]
> 
> Booze and cash are technically against USPS policy, but I think it is tacitly ignored. Good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

The one I am particularly amused by is my Chronicle delivery boy....Yeah, Yeah..I know.The Comical..but I'm old and I gotta have my newspaper every day no matter what..

This young man always sends us a nice Christmas card every year...and enclosed is always a self-addressed stamped envelope to HIMSELF...

It works too...I am a sucker....:rotfl:


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Trash service and paperboy. My paperboy takes the effort to throw the paper over our electric gate so I dont have to open the gate every morning to get my paper.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

revag12 said:


> Very important to tip the garbage men very well. They can make "things" go away.


Yep, never know when you're going to have an inconvenient dead hooker or something laying around..


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

I delivered mail when I was in college. I had an all walking route and usually got around $200 to $300 in cash and giftcards. I never expected it but I did appreciate it. I was on an all walking route and its a little more personal than just driving by and throwing mail in someones box. I am still friends with many of my old customers today.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> The one I am particularly amused by is my Chronicle delivery boy....Yeah, Yeah..I know.The Comical..but I'm old and I gotta have my newspaper every day no matter what..
> 
> This young man always sends us a nice Christmas card every year...and enclosed is always a self-addressed stamped envelope to HIMSELF...
> 
> It works too...I am a sucker....:rotfl:


That's hilarious.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> The one I am particularly amused by is my Chronicle delivery boy....Yeah, Yeah..I know.The Comical..but I'm old and I gotta have my newspaper every day no matter what..
> 
> This young man always sends us a nice Christmas card every year...and enclosed is always a self-addressed stamped envelope to HIMSELF...
> 
> It works too...I am a sucker....:rotfl:


Businessman right there!


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope. Never.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

What would be a good tip for my maid? This is her first Christmas with us. She comes over every other Tuesday I does the entire house & I pay her $100 each time, which is $2600/year. She is honest & does a good job. I'm thinking a card with a hunnert slid inside should be about right.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> The one I am particularly amused by is my Chronicle delivery boy....Yeah, Yeah..I know.The Comical..but I'm old and I gotta have my newspaper every day no matter what..
> 
> This young man always sends us a nice Christmas card every year...and enclosed is always a self-addressed stamped envelope to HIMSELF...
> 
> It works too...I am a sucker....:rotfl:


That's awesome.

We've still got the old school ride-on-the-back trash guys, and they do a great job. They get a gift along with the mail lady.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What would be a good tip for my maid? This is her first Christmas with us. She comes over every other Tuesday I does the entire house & I pay her $100 each time, which is $2600/year. She is honest & does a good job. I'm thinking a card with a hunnert slid inside should be about right.


Think the usual is about two weeks pay. Kind of a toss-up with you with her coming every other week. If she is as good as you say...I think I would slip her a couple of franklins.. Guarantee she would be delighted with that...


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like I need to get a part time job on a trash truck in december


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw on Channel 13 somebody gave my Whataburger lady a mink coat. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

We do something for the service workers that take care of us throughout the year. We try to work it out to about $100 per person. A little more for some. 

As an example, the house cleaning crew and the yard crew got one month's extra. They do a great job though and are reliable.

It's money well spent to show our appreciation for good service and ensure it continues in the future.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I work for the city water compony. Last year we did some work in the back yard of this lady's house and when we were done with the job the lady came out of the house and gave me a envelope with 50 bucks for each guy on my crew. I told her we couldn't take the money but she insisted we take it. So I gave the guys on my crew each 50 bucks


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

My paper delivery guy included a self addressed envelope with his phone number as well. I texted to him that I fully intended on giving him a tip if he could throw my paper before 5:30 am when I leave for work. He did ok for a few days and now he is back to throwing it late again.

I would feel like a fool, tipping for poor service.


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

We give the maid $250. She brings us homemade tamales and makes us dinner several times a year. Life wouldn't be the same without her. 
Give the trash crew a pie on holidays and dozens of fresh eggs during the year. Because of that they grab the yard cans and always clean up the area real good.
The gloves idea above is great too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Our mail-lady told me we were a training route and wouldn't see much of her anymore,and was right.We have different people every week and no certain time for deliveries.The trash man is in one of those trucks with the claw that's not here 5 seconds.Haven't seen him 1/2 a doz. times in 10 years.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I would think the sanitation dept would have to supply gloves. Can anyone verify that? If they don't I'll have to remember that.
Our maid comes every other week. I usually give her what one visit is for Christmas. She's very involved w/ her church so we will usually give her items like clothes throughout the year that she can donate. We also have told her to make herself lunch while here. 
Should of sent the doc a card... I did hit his Yelp page though.


----------

